# Decent beer selection, walking distance to Hyde park sydney



## Ironsides (22/2/13)

I'm being sent to sydney for work, and being put up in a hotel near Hyde park this weekend. Is there a pub with a decent food/beer selection within walking distance? I've had a bit of a look on the google pages, but I trust my fellow brewers over the reviews from newspapers online.

recommendations?


----------



## hsb (22/2/13)

The Local Taphouse is only about a 15 minute walk from Hyde Park, bit expensive but worth it if you've only got a night or two.
http://goo.gl/maps/PwDxv


----------



## sp0rk (22/2/13)

My reccomendation would be the Schwartz (or whatever it's called now)
pretty close to hyde park
And warning you now, don't even bother walking over to The Pumphouse
was a massive letdown both times i've been there now


----------



## Ironsides (22/2/13)

I'll try to get over and check it out. Might be a pretty big effort after pouring wine for punters all day


----------



## Spiesy (22/2/13)

sp0rk said:


> My reccomendation would be the Schwartz (or whatever it's called now)
> pretty close to hyde park
> And warning you now, don't even bother walking over to The Pumphouse
> was a massive letdown both times i've been there now


Would definitely NOT recommend either of those places.

I went to the Dr. Schwartz joint, the Macquarie Hotel (I think) - the barman was a prick, and the beers were ordinary.

Local Taphouse FTW.


----------



## jammer (22/2/13)

hsb said:


> The Local Taphouse is only about a 15 minute walk from Hyde Park, bit expensive but worth it if you've only got a night or two.
> http://goo.gl/maps/PwDxv


+1 for the local tap house. Went last week... 20 craft beers on tap + 20 different craft bottles


----------



## fletcher (22/2/13)

+1 for taphouse. upstairs is amazing food too


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/13)

Been months since I've been, but Schwartz has rebranded to Sydney Brewhouse.
I still think it's great. Craft beer at megaswill prices.

The pumphouse is okay - it's just in the middle of nowhere.
I hear plenty of new small bars opening now, but someone should be able to direct you them.


----------



## tiprya (22/2/13)

You can wander to the Rocks too - Harts and Lord Nelson are there.

I like the Schwartz (now Sydney Brewhouse), cheap, good beer, unpretentious pub.


----------



## Goldenchild (22/2/13)

Only problem with The Taphouse is how busy it gets with all the hipsters on the weekends that and the djs blasting dance music is enough to make it not worth visiting after dinner.
This was a great pub to sit and have a drink and chat. Now more of a party bar IMO.
Beer selection is still one of the best around though.


----------



## Spiesy (22/2/13)

The English bartender was not the most hospitable of barkeeps, when I visited the Sydney Brewhouse a couple of weeks back.

I'm pretty sure he spoke only in grunts. The two beers I tried were not great either. From memory, the Summer Ale tasted like Carlton Draught mixed with apple cider, and I tried sometime else... can't remember what it was, but it was enough to motivate me to leave.


----------



## tiprya (22/2/13)

The bar staff don't know anything about the beer. The summer ale is part of their 'Sydney' range, along with their cider. I don't think it's aimed at a craft beer drinker. (just checked, and since the rebrand this has changed, it's part of their normal range now) I had it ages ago, and it wasn't to my palette.

They have some good beers: pale (quite well hopped with cascade), schwartz, porter, hefe (all pretty true to style), gives you a few solid beers to rotate through.

You won't get a super exciting RIS or IPA from Denmark like at the taphouse, but it has good, well-made beer, at cheap prices ($3.80 from 5-7 on weeknights) in the city, and it isn't too loud to sit down and have a chat - which is why I really like the place.

Edit: doesn't look like the schwartzbeer is part of their range anymore, perhaps replaced by the new lager :unsure: I've had the Newtown bitter, but I don't remember it being anything special.


----------



## NewtownClown (22/2/13)

+1 taphouse and harts
Jump on the 422 bus to Newtown for The Union or Young Henry's brewery or my place for a beer


----------



## mikec (22/2/13)

tiprya said:


> You can wander to the Rocks too - Harts and Lord Nelson are there.


+ 1 million


----------



## thylacine (22/2/13)

Ironsides said:


> I'm being sent to sydney for work, and being put up in a hotel near Hyde park this weekend. Is there a pub with a decent food/beer selection within walking distance? I've had a bit of a look on the google pages, but I trust my fellow brewers over the reviews from newspapers online.
> 
> recommendations?


http://www.au.timeout.com/Sydney/bars/features/11651/sydney-craft-beer-guide


----------



## sponge (22/2/13)

NewtownClown said:


> +1 taphouse and harts
> Jump on the 422 bus to Newtown for The Union or Young Henry's brewery or my place for a beer


There's my two suggestions also.

Whole range of local and imported beers between those two, and all delicious.

Just make sure you fill the wallet beforehand.


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/13)

Also check out the free tourist bus. It's handy for getting up & down the length of george st & elizabeth sts, from Central to Circular quay (short walk from there to harts & the lord nelson).
It's big and green green.

http://www.131500.com.au/plan-your-trip/cbd-shuttle#sydney-cbd-commenced-2008


----------



## vykuza (22/2/13)

NewtownClown said:


> +1 taphouse and harts
> Jump on the 422 bus to Newtown for The Union or Young Henry's brewery or my place for a beer



422 riders represent!


----------

